# Arboreal enclosure build- opinions welcome!



## Eva (Sep 15, 2017)

I found some glass panes from an old cupboard in the garage this summer, so I decided to get a glass cutter and try some DIY enclosures. I made two very simple and functional cubes and then I had a sudden surge of inspiration ad built this (pics). It's a bit sloppy in the siliconed areas, but considering it's my third ever enclosure - I'm quite proud of myself despite this .
Boasting aside, I wanted to get some opinions on the ventilation. I had an Avic in mind when building this (imagine the nest in the glass dome on the top - with some fake bromeliad spreading under it, a cork tube twisting its way at a slight angle all the way to the top... mmmm ) so I put in as many vent sheets as I could without compromising the structural stability of the thing (I reckon anyway). Now that I look at it though - I think it may need some more. The only thing made out of acrylic is the two doors that face each other, so I was thinking of drilling some holes into those.
What do you, Avic keepers, think? Or should I be thinking of a different species altogether?

Measurements: (metric!  muhahaha...)
              Height: 31,5 cm
              Side to side: 25 cm
              Corner to corner: 27 cm

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## boina (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh wow, I love this! And you are right, it just screams "Avic"!

I think you can get away with the ventilation as is - especially since the Avic will already be a little older.


----------



## Eva (Sep 15, 2017)

boina said:


> Oh wow, I love this! And you are right, it just screams "Avic"!
> 
> I think you can get away with the ventilation as is - especially since the Avic will already be a little older.


Thank you!!!
(I won't lie - it's sort of what I wanted to hear )


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 16, 2017)

Eva said:


> I put in as many vent sheets as I could without compromising the structural stability of the thing (I reckon anyway). Now that I look at it though - I think it may need some more. The only thing made out of acrylic is the two doors that face each other, so I was thinking of drilling some holes into those.
> What do you, Avic keepers, think?


That looks great!

I think an Avic, particularly a juvenile or adult, would be fine in there. (Your enclosure has at least as much ventilation as an Exo Terra Mini/Tall, which is mostly top ventilation, and my Avics have done fine in those.)

If you can drill holes into the acrylic doors, that would not hurt.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 16, 2017)

I bet if you refined that design a little bit, you could sell those. I'd totally buy one anyway. You could even experiment with taller sizes for bigger specimens. How gorgeous would that be larger, with plants and a P. regalis in it? Phew.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 16, 2017)

Me like... 

Whats the height and width?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eva (Sep 16, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> If you can drill holes into the acrylic doors, that would not hurt.


Thank you!
I might just dril one row around the whole edge of the doors then 



miss moxie said:


> I bet if you refined that design a little bit, you could sell those. I'd totally buy one anyway.


I appreciate this, but it was so much work that I doubt I could make them afordable for others and worth it for me at the same time. Perhaps with some practice and the right tools... Maybe one day!



Venom1080 said:


> Whats the height and width?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 16, 2017)

Eva said:


> Thank you!
> I might just dril one row around the whole edge of the doors then
> 
> 
> ...


No need to be condescending. 
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eva (Sep 16, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> No need to be condescending.
> ​


Alright, alright...
Height: 0.1459005882353 Shaquille O'Neals
Width: 0.1204258823529 Shaquille O'Neals
...or is that the wrong kind of obscure measurement?


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 16, 2017)

Eva said:


> Alright, alright...
> Height: 0.1459005882353 Shaquille O'Neals
> Width: 0.1204258823529 Shaquille O'Neals
> ...or is that the wrong kind of obscure measurement?


Perfect, thank you.


----------



## Leila (Sep 17, 2017)

That is awesome! Talk about a nice display enclosure! 

Please post pictures once you have it set up with the spider inside.  The finished product is going to be so pretty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 17, 2017)

Awesome setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Sep 18, 2017)

Wow, thats for sure more advanced project than class cube Looks great, but a little bit too modern for my taste. You can use razor blade to remove some of silicone where you have put too much. I just finished my first glass terrarium, but I like to make it as simple as possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eva (Sep 18, 2017)

Nonnack said:


> Wow, thats for sure more advanced project than class cube Looks great, but a little bit too modern for my taste. You can use razor blade to remove some of silicone where you have put too much. I just finished my first glass terrarium, but I like to make it as simple as possible


Thanks for the tips. I haven't bothered to clean up the bottom yet and the top - touched up already - has to stay as is, since black silicone is far less forgiving and this is the best I could do.
It's far more stylish though!


----------



## viper69 (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Susan Crushbone (Oct 5, 2017)

I love the use of black silicone. I'll have to come back to this thread for inspiration if any of my arboreal Ts end up being female. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eva (Jan 6, 2021)

I am resurrecting this old thread to share with you all the fruits of my labour 
Three years after building this, my C. versicolor slings (that I purchased some time after this thread came to be - I am sadly like this, everything takes me a lot of time) grew up and one of them turned ot to be a girl, so I just had to fish this thing out of the attic, wipe all the dust off and finally realize my dream enclosure!
I put four slightly curled cork bark slabs in there and secured them against the walls and each other. They were originally a tube which did not hold together well enough, so I took it apart and created a faux tree with a gash of appropriate size from top to bottom.
The T found liking in the gap just as I hoped and built its nest there, so now it just sits like in the pictures half the time and the other half she hides in her cork bark. Worked as well as it possibly could have
I glued large plastic bottle caps to the cork bark to act as waterdish holders and into them I inserted brown silicone muffin cups. Not the most naturalistic of choices, but at least they are brown  My thinking was that if they get dirty I can easily take them out and wash them.
It has been two weeks and so far it works wonderfully!

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Royalty (Jan 6, 2021)

I love the photos seeing it in the hide


----------



## KZoo (Jan 11, 2021)

I think it looks awesome, and what a lucky girl to have that nice home!!
What did you use for lighting? I like the look!


----------



## Matt Man (Jan 11, 2021)

Kinda Goth. Needs a Pokie. Well Done, fun enclosure


----------

